# YakAttack Park-N-Pole Review



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

I was lucky enough to win a YakAttack Park-N-Pole in a contest that was being held at Hook1 (http://www.kayakfishinggear.com). Here is a review I did for this awesome pole. 

http://ceruleanadventures.blogspot.com/2011/08/product-review-yakattack-park-n-pole.html


----------

